# Hhgregg hdtv's at cheap prices



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi guys, I notice alot this past few months HHGREGG has opened up a ton of stores here in the Northeast / midatlantic area.

They are out of indiana, and not sure if any of you have been to a HHGREGG store.

However, they just came into the PHiladelphia area and have had grand openeing week. with 13 stores.

I was in the newest on in berwyn / king of prussia a suburb to philadelphia.

let me say great deals they had a nice Lg 32 flat lcd hdtv 1080 p for 390. great for like a bedroom.

the MD area you got like 6 open and this fall will have 10 more in the DC MD and VA areas.

DE has stores and NJ and PA.

So for those who looking to get a nice tv or new or whatever go their they have really nice deals.


----------

